# Muskies Inc. West Branch Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Muskies Inc, Chapter 23 invited the SSA to tag along with them for their West Branch tournament. It was a blast. First time I ever targeted muskies. We trolled all over the lake, no takers. Was still a lot of fun and very educational. Great group of folks.

Our own cfish102 won the event with a beautiful 39 incher. I think that 6 or 8 fish were caught all weekend, the wind was brutal. Larry S. from the SSA caught a 29 1/2 inch, 12.5 lb catfish while trolling a fire-tiger lil ernie. LOL.

Thanks again to the Muskies Inc. guys for letting us tag along. If you ever wanted to learn about or get involvd with muskies, this is the place to do it. Great people that REALLY give back to the fishing and outdoor community.

They do get a little whacky too!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

man thats dedication right there


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe! Maybe not!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Big Daddy
Glad you had a good time the muskie fishing should heat up from now until ice up November and December is the time to get the big hogs. I will give you a call in a week or two after the baitfish start to ball up. If you see Don tell him I found the keys.


----------

